# What team wins the east and west



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2016)

this year. Im going with bama and the dogs this year for seccg. The barn will pull surprise upsets and have a better than expected season. LSU, and Tennessee do not live up to the hype.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 9, 2016)

LSU and UF


----------



## elfiii (Aug 9, 2016)

Bama and UF.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2016)

So hard to say. Too many ??'s on QB's. I'm surely not picking the Vols even though they have an experienced QB with no eye brows. The only thing they have shown is they choke more than ANY team in the SEC.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 9, 2016)

I too will go Bama and UGA. Reason being is that Bama plays Utenn regular season which I think will be a loss for Utenn and then they choke on another SEC game which tends to be who they are.


----------



## GA native (Aug 9, 2016)

UGA v LSU in the championship game. GA by 3.

...Why not?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2016)

GA native said:


> UGA v LSU in the championship game. GA by 3.
> 
> ...Why not?



not a bad choice


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 9, 2016)

Ole Miss and the Gata.  Both teams come into the SECCG with one loss each....... to FSU!!!!!

Seriously, Bama over 10rc .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Seriously, Bama over 10rc .



We just don't know when to take you seriously..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> We just don't know when to take you seriously..



Safe bet is usually on never.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 9, 2016)

Really not understanding the LSU hype. They went 3-5 to end the season last year and still don't have a QB. Hopefully Wisky takes care of this early.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 9, 2016)

Auburn and UT


----------



## Amoo (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm loving seeing all these free wins for the upcoming pick'em this season 

I'll take UT and Bamer with a 2 loss UT and a 1 loss Bamer.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2016)

UT and Bamer.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 9, 2016)

Amoo said:


> I'm loving seeing all these free wins for the upcoming pick'em this season
> 
> I'll take UT and Bamer with a 2 loss UT and a 1 loss Bamer.



As safe a bet as any but UT might lose 3 - UF, Bama and maybe aTm or Big Mo. There's always the chance Kirby can make them "Smart" too.

I still think the East is the Gator's to lose, even if UT beats them. Unless they get tripped up by somebody they should beat, like the Dawgs. (Don't worry, it ain't likely to happen.)


----------



## Water Swat (Aug 9, 2016)

Bammers and the Go Gatas.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 9, 2016)

elfiii said:


> As safe a bet as any but UT might lose 3 - UF, Bama and maybe aTm or Big Mo. There's always the chance Kirby can make them "Smart" too.
> 
> I still think the East is the Gator's to lose, even if UT beats them. Unless they get tripped up by somebody they should beat, like the Dawgs. (Don't worry, it ain't likely to happen.)



I think we beat UT, lose to LSU, UGA is going to be coin flip based on QB play and I'm worried we might drop one to Arky or underestimate the Muschamp defense and get got by the Chickens. 

As I said before we've all got new QBs so who knows right now.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 9, 2016)

UT-LSU. I know Saban is a great coach and stays loaded, but this is a good year to catch them. I think they lose 2; Ole Miss and LSU


----------



## elfiii (Aug 9, 2016)

Amoo said:


> I think we beat UT, lose to LSU, UGA is going to be coin flip based on QB play and I'm worried we might drop one to Arky or underestimate the Muschamp defense and get got by the Chickens.
> 
> As I said before we've all got new QBs so who knows right now.



I don't think the lowly chickens are your problem. UT, yes, LSU, yes and maybe some unassuming team like Arky throws a haymaker on ya'll but that's a big maybe. Ya'll play UT in Knoxville and that's a challenge but you get LSU in The Swamp and you can bet the Ole Ball Coach is going to be close by. Throw in 50,000 or so gator fans doing the chomp and Advantage Gators. Mc will have them up sky high for that game. It will make or break ya'll's season, especially if you lose to UT.

I have the same thoughts re: QB's. They are the wildcard this year. Us having a new first time head coach, new system, etc. means I don't expect much from us this year. Smart can probably grow into the job over time. He has the eye of the tiger and wants to win but there's a mile of difference between wanting to win and winning. Head coaches win. Head coaches in training tend to stumble a little bit. I just hope ya'll don't make it look ugly in Jacksonville this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2016)

Amoo said:


> As I said before we've all got new QBs so who knows right now.




This, all day long. It's UT's to lose based on QB but we all know Butch is a bigger choke artist than Richt. UT has to do something before I would pick them. Like beat Florida and Bama!


----------



## Horns (Aug 9, 2016)

Uf and Bama


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 9, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I don't think the lowly chickens are your problem. UT, yes, LSU, yes and maybe some unassuming team like Arky throws a haymaker on ya'll but that's a big maybe. Ya'll play UT in Knoxville and that's a challenge but you get LSU in The Swamp and you can bet the Ole Ball Coach is going to be close by. Throw in 50,000 or so gator fans doing the chomp and Advantage Gators. Mc will have them up sky high for that game. It will make or break ya'll's season, especially if you lose to UT.
> 
> I have the same thoughts re: QB's. They are the wildcard this year. Us having a new first time head coach, new system, etc. means I don't expect much from us this year. Smart can probably grow into the job over time. He has the eye of the tiger and wants to win but there's a mile of difference between wanting to win and winning. Head coaches win. Head coaches in training tend to stumble a little bit. I just hope ya'll don't make it look ugly in Jacksonville this year.



Couldn't agree with you more,  especially about the coaches.  I think that has been some of Butch's problems. He's been feeling his way around in the SEC. I believe this is his first year as a HC@ yr. #4. I really believe he learned a lot last year. I know his kids fight tooth and nail for him,  but he has to keep his foot on the gas and stop playing not to lose. 

Part of the problem last year was depth, both due to injuries and not having enough guys. Our guys were just plum wore out after the half. We're still thin and will still be relying on a few freshmen and sophmores, especially at WR. But we're better off than last year


----------



## bullgator (Aug 9, 2016)

The east is a legit three way toss up at this point. 
Can UT put it all together and live up to the hype?
Will CKS get more out of UGAs talent and get them to the next level?
Will a new qb pan out and put the UF offense back on track to where it was with Will Grier?

I have no clue right now.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 9, 2016)

bullgator said:


> The east is a legit three way toss up at this point.
> Can UT put it all together and live up to the hype?



Maybe.



bullgator said:


> Will CKS get more out of UGAs talent and get them to the next level?



Yes, but not this year.



bullgator said:


> Will a new qb pan out and put the UF offense back on track to where it was with Will Grier?



There's a good chance of that.



bullgator said:


> I have no clue right now.



You ain't alone.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm thinking of one upping ole coin flipper and throwing darts for the first half of the season until we see how a couple of these new kids act under the lights.  Brantley was the next Danny Warffel till the lights were on, Saturday night.

The East is going to come down to Butch's ability not to choke away a lead vs one of the other QBs having that "it" factor none of us will know about until the games are played.

Also Elfii, don't sleep on a Muschamp Defense.  They may not be able to move the ball on offense, but I'll be shocked if they don't come into Gainesville and give the Gators a game this season.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 9, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Bama and UF.



UF ... really?  Do they have a quarterback?

I'm not predicting we beat the world, but this year's east looks iffy.  If Eason can roll, I say UGA and Bammer.


----------



## Water Swat (Aug 9, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> UF ... really?  Do they have a quarterback?
> 
> I'm not predicting we beat the world, but this year's east looks iffy.  If Eason can roll, I say UGA and Bammer.



The Gatas beat the dogs with their worst QB in 25 years, the last 2 seasons. Do they really need a great qb?


----------



## riprap (Aug 9, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> The Gatas beat the dogs with their worst QB in 25 years, the last 2 seasons. Do they really need a great qb?



Embarrassing


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 10, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> The Gatas beat the dogs with their worst QB in 25 years, the last 2 seasons. Do they really need a great qb?



In the Dawgs defense... We did have Mark Richt at the helm so the Gatas have got to love that he's down in Miami..


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> In the Dawgs defense... We did have Mark Richt at the helm so the Gatas have got to love that he's down in Miami..



not to be hateful, but elfiiiii could qb a gator team to victory over the dogs. your problem has been D. hopefully nick jr can stop the bleeding.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2016)

dogs win east due to Improved D. not chubb or the savior.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 10, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> not to be hateful, but elfiiiii could qb a gator team to victory over the dogs. your problem has been D. hopefully nick jr can stop the bleeding.



Don't you know Dawg logic?  If you lose a game 56-53, you need to fire the OC.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 10, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs win east due to Improved D. not chubb or the savior.



What you want to bet your wrong?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 10, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What you want to beat your wrong?



Beat your wrong??? Man, are you ODR reincarnated?


----------



## elfiii (Aug 10, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> UF ... really?  Do they have a quarterback?



Not yet and neither do we.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 10, 2016)

it will be a UGA and Bamers championship again and the dogs will win By 6


----------



## antharper (Aug 10, 2016)

Uga and ole miss , and the Dawgs beat em 2 times !!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 10, 2016)

Man, all these people predicting Ga is crazy. Y'all don't even know how your coach will do,  who your qb will be,  how Chubb will play,  and a ton of other question marks.  But they are going to the SECCG?


----------



## elfiii (Aug 10, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man, all these people predicting Ga is crazy. Y'all don't even know how your coach will do,  who your qb will be,  how Chubb will play,  and a ton of other question marks.  But they are going to the SECCG?



If Slayer says it's so, it's so.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 10, 2016)

elfiii said:


> If Slayer says it's so, it's so.



I think it should read "If 6 says that Slayer says anything, it should be so"..

Just read his signature..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man, all these people predicting Ga is crazy. Y'all don't even know how your coach will do,  who your qb will be,  how Chubb will play,  and a ton of other question marks.  But they are going to the SECCG?




The entire nation already knows how Chubb will play. Id also be willing to bet he can't wait to get UT in Athens. That boy is gonna gash the Vols front 7.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 10, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man, all these people predicting Ga is crazy. Y'all don't even know how your coach will do,  who your qb will be,  how Chubb will play,  and a ton of other question marks.  But they are going to the SECCG?



Yes they are, and they are gonna stomp on the Vols with their hobb nailed boots on the way!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 10, 2016)

Too bad this ain't a gambling site


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think it should read "If 6 says that Slayer says anything, it should be so"..
> 
> Just read his signature..



nope it should read elfii told me what slayer said and i repeated it.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think it should read "If 6 says that Slayer says anything, it should be so"..
> 
> Just read his signature..



He's a California thug now so we have to account for the drop in IQ and give him somewhat of a pass.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> He's a California thug now so we have to account for the drop in IQ and give him somewhat of a pass.



It's all that legal marijuana.. His brain is in a fog right now..


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Man, all these people predicting Ga is crazy. Y'all don't even know how your coach will do,  who your qb will be,  how Chubb will play,  and a ton of other question marks.  But they are going to the SECCG?



All these people. 5 have picked UGA and two of them are Alabama fans.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> All these people. 5 have picked UGA and two of them are Alabama fans.



You're right Charlie, Uga will win it all.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2016)

Think I picked Bamer and UT.


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 11, 2016)

tamu vs south carolina


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 11, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> The Gatas beat the dogs with their worst QB in 25 years, the last 2 seasons. Do they really need a great qb?



Reading comprehension ... I asked do they have a QB.  I didn't ask if they had a great QB.  We have a different man at the helm, so hang on!

Its our turn to dominate again.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 11, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Don't you know Dawg logic?  If you lose a game 56-53, you need to fire the OC.



Don't you love dumb noles.  The head coach got fired, because he wasn't quick enough with changes.  I think we actually had a good DC last year, but I also think we got an upgrade this year.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Not yet and neither do we.



Oh, but I think you are being too pessimistic.  We got a QB, he just ain't played yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2016)

We hoping he gonna be good.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 12, 2016)

Ya'll have probably had the best QB in the SEC for the better part of 2 decades and that ain't made much difference.  The last two QBs who have carried their teams to SEC Championships were Newton and Tebow.  Outside of those two very rare athletes, you ain't gonna win the SEC being carried by your QB.  

Heck our QB hit more earthworms in Jacksonville last year then he did Gator receivers and we still won the game.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 14, 2016)

you never really specified which conference. 
i call for ohio state to win the east, and nebraska to win the west. the buckeyes will beat the huskers for the second time this season, to win the B1G championship.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 14, 2016)

308-MIKE said:


> you never really specified which conference.
> i call for ohio state to win the east, and nebraska to win the west. the buckeyes will beat the huskers for the second time this season, to win the B1G championship.



good point. state will be in the cfb playoff.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 15, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Ya'll have probably had the best QB in the SEC for the better part of 2 decades and that ain't made much difference.  The last two QBs who have carried their teams to SEC Championships were Newton and Tebow.  Outside of those two very rare athletes, you ain't gonna win the SEC being carried by your QB.
> 
> Heck our QB hit more earthworms in Jacksonville last year then he did Gator receivers and we still won the game.



*If* Eason and Smart pan out you Gators are gonna be singing the blues for a while.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 15, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Don't you love dumb noles.  The head coach got fired, because he wasn't quick enough with changes.  I think we actually had a good DC last year, but I also think we got an upgrade this year.



I guess the calls for Bobo's job are just figments of my imagination?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 15, 2016)

elfiii said:


> *If* Eason and Smart pan out you Gators are gonna be singing the blues for a while.



I think you meant...



elfiii said:


> *If* Eason and Smart pan out you Gators are gonna be singing the blues for a while.


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 15, 2016)

If IFS and BUTS were candy and nuts, we'd all have a merry Christmas.


----------



## riprap (Aug 15, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I guess the calls for Bobo's job are just figments of my imagination?



I think some like myself would just call for the coordinators job cause we didn't think Richt could be touched. That and I don't think Richt was doing much more than managing and recruiting.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 15, 2016)

riprap said:


> I think some like myself would just call for the coordinators job cause we didn't think Richt could be touched. That and I don't think Richt was doing much more than managing and recruiting.



Richt had success when he was allowed to do things his way, which he learned from Bobby Bowden.  I don't know if the AD's demands to do things "The Georgia Way" or the times just catching up to the way Richt did things, like they did with Bowden were his undoing.

The parting of ways was a win-win-win for Richt, the Dawgs, and the stinking Canes.

I do hate to see all the hate UGA fans fling towards Richt now.  Personally, even without a national title, I think Richt is the greatest coach UGA has ever had.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 15, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Richt had success when he was allowed to do things his way, which he learned from Bobby Bowden.  I don't know if the AD's demands to do things "The Georgia Way" or the times just catching up to the way Richt did things, like they did with Bowden were his undoing.
> 
> The parting of ways was a win-win-win for Richt, the Dawgs, and the stinking Canes.
> 
> I do hate to see all the hate UGA fans fling towards Richt now.  Personally, even without a national title, I think Richt is the greatest coach UGA has ever had.



Richt's decline had McGarity's nasty stink all over it. We are promised this time he is hands off on Smart. We shall see soon enough if that is the truth or another lie. Smart doesn't strike me as the type to put up with much crap from McGarity.

Mark Richt was a good coach but Vince Dooley was the greatest coach UGA ever had.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 16, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> If IFS and BUTS were candy and nuts, we'd all have a merry Christmas.



And the Vols would have a lot more wins than moral victories..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 16, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Richt had success when he was allowed to do things his way, which he learned from Bobby Bowden.  I don't know if the AD's demands to do things "The Georgia Way" or the times just catching up to the way Richt did things, like they did with Bowden were his undoing.
> 
> The parting of ways was a win-win-win for Richt, the Dawgs, and the stinking Canes.
> 
> I do hate to see all the hate UGA fans fling towards Richt now.  Personally, even without a national title, I think Richt is the greatest coach UGA has ever had.



Richt got complacent and his dedication to certain players cost UGA games.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Richt got complacent and his dedication to certain players cost UGA games.


seems to me that Big Dollar is as much to blame. if he had payed those boys better the dogs would have won the east for sure and not laid down for  the gators and the other orange team.


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And the Vols would have a lot more wins than moral victories..



Sad but true....


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 17, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> If IFS and BUTS were candy and nuts, we'd all have a merry Christmas.



vols have had the snoopy christmas tree and empty boxes wrapped in newspaper the past decade.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 17, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> Sad but true....



HAHAHA!!

Maybe Bucky should read this comment from another Vol!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 17, 2016)

joe seems reasonable for a vol.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> joe seems reasonable for a vol.



He's the only one! The other 3 are just plain delusional at best..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> HAHAHA!!
> 
> Maybe Bucky should read this comment from another Vol!!



Your preaching to the choir.

If we would have went for 2 vs Fla or called another defensive play 
If we wouldn't have missed 3 fgs vs Bama


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Your preaching to the choir.
> 
> If we would have went for 2 vs Fla or called another defensive play
> If we wouldn't have missed 3 fgs vs Bama



And there he goes again.. EVERY team could say "what if" but you preach Vol... And beat it into the ground! Too bad it didn't go the Vols way but get over it. Nothing has went your way in over a decade cause the Vols suck!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 17, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I guess the calls for Bobo's job are just figments of my imagination?



Don't know how that comes into play.  Bobo was not eh OC last year.  Calls for Bobo's job were dumb.  His offenses were putting up record numbers.  Schotty well he was just ......

I don't know what happened to our defense at Jax.  It was just a day the team stank up the place.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 17, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Richt had success when he was allowed to do things his way, which he learned from Bobby Bowden.  I don't know if the AD's demands to do things "The Georgia Way" or the times just catching up to the way Richt did things, like they did with Bowden were his undoing.
> 
> The parting of ways was a win-win-win for Richt, the Dawgs, and the stinking Canes.
> 
> I do hate to see all the hate UGA fans fling towards Richt now.  Personally, even without a national title, I think Richt is the greatest coach UGA has ever had.



The Georgia Way was a phrase used by Richt before the AD change.  Richt did well as long as Richt personally coached part of the team.  A friend who is that office told me that for the last 4 years, Bobo was pretty much running the team while Richt did other things.

I have nothing but love for Richt.  A class act!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 17, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Richt's decline had McGarity's nasty stink all over it. We are promised this time he is hands off on Smart. We shall see soon enough if that is the truth or another lie. Smart doesn't strike me as the type to put up with much crap from McGarity.
> 
> Mark Richt was a good coach but Vince Dooley was the greatest coach UGA ever had.



McGarity couldn't touch him as long as was winning.  When he started to lose big games, McGarity began to fiddle. 

McGarity started up with Smart about the DC, but I understand Smart asked him if he, Smart, was going to be the head coach or if McGarity was.  He told McGarity if McGarity wanted to be the head coach, he needed to find someone else.

Vince had the best record, but my goodness that man did not understand the use of the forward pass in football.  Getting Herschel saved his bacon.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Couldn't agree with you more,  especially about the coaches.  I think that has been some of Butch's problems. He's been feeling his way around in the SEC. I believe this is his first year as a HC@ yr. #4. I really believe he learned a lot last year. I know his kids fight tooth and nail for him,  but he has to keep his foot on the gas and stop playing not to lose.



So, is Butch feeling his way around the Sun Belt Conference??


----------

